# Lots of patterns



## admayra (Jan 22, 2013)

Check all this beautiful patterns
http://www.yarnmarket.com/knitting/Free-Pattern-Downloads-852.html


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! Thanks for the link.

Anita


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

another addiction thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, many thanks!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the links. great patterns


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely patterns but am unable to see "check out" when finished.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you! What a great collection of patterns from many, many yarn companies. Great resource for finding just the right pattern for that yarn I couldn't resist buying.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link...so many companies represented in one place...very convenient...already saved 2 lace shawl patterns. All smiles!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh wow! (Spontaneous reaction!) Thank you.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow # 2. Isn't it amazing that we still find gems don't many haven't seen?

Pzoe


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

So many patterns so many yarns .. LOL Thanks for the link !!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lots of nice patterns, thank you for this link.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Great resource. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Indy Lady (Aug 17, 2013)

Great link. Thanks!


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Not that I need more patterns, but thanks for posting this site. :lol:


----------

